# When discussing the King Cobra...



## Vin

We should probably make sure we specify paracord. We could be confused with alcoholics. BTW, this beer doesn't taste all that bad. I wanted to bring out the inner gangsta in me the other day, so I bought one.


----------



## J-Will

lmao, on instagram I searched #kingcobra and half were cord and half were this beer. I looked at my local store and found it, but haven't tried it yet as it is insanely cheap lol. I'll have to grab one this weekend.


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> lmao, on instagram I searched #kingcobra and half were cord and half were this beer. I looked at my local store and found it, but haven't tried it yet as it is insanely cheap lol. I'll have to grab one this weekend.


Do it! It's better than PBR and like $1.47 at WalMart. Ha ha! :cheers2:


----------



## J-Will

Lmao and I thought my favorite 40oz Mickeys was cheap.


----------



## J-Will

It amazes me I can get a nice buzz for less than the cost of a large soda at the gas station.. Its like the whole eating healthy is more expensive than fast food, so people are fat and saving money. I'm just drunk and saving money haha.


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> It amazes me I can get a nice buzz for less than the cost of a large soda at the gas station.. Its like the whole eating healthy is more expensive than fast food, so people are fat and saving money. I'm just drunk and saving money haha.


Sounds like the good life to me!


----------



## J-Will

And you would be correct


----------



## MrParacord

Wasn't it a beer with the Cobra name before? How much malt liquor is in this beer?


----------



## Shooter

I drank it well before I should have been drinking. It wasn't good.


----------



## justincredible3

that $hit is delicious!! drank it a lot when I was a private!!


----------



## J-Will

Man I tried some weird vodka Saturday night. Tasted like sweet tarts. It was great and terrible at the same time. Great taste, terrible because it had a great taste and I drank way too much.


----------



## Shooter

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Is that a bad thing?


 The next day we spent the whole day outside playing with the kids at the pool. Got super burnt and sweat all that crap out with a killer headache and cramped legs.. the price you pay for 4 hours of drunk fun.  I'd do it again


----------



## Shooter

Last time I got super drunk I passed out in a my friends passenger seat. Woke up several hours later with a sunburn all over my right side.


----------



## Vin

Mid-day drunks are the worst! Last time I was that drunk my buddies had to drag me inside and lay me on the bathroom floor. Never again I said, never again.


----------



## Shooter

That was a mid morning episode. I had all day to burn. It was unpleasant. Thank you Mr.Daniels!


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> Mid-day drunks are the worst! Last time I was that drunk my buddies had to drag me inside and lay me on the bathroom floor. Never again I said, never again.


 You know how many times I've said "never again"? Too many. Some friends left me sleeping in front of the window one time, woke up soaked in sweat and started puking lol jerks.


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> You know how many times I've said "never again"? Too many. Some friends left me sleeping in front of the window one time, woke up soaked in sweat and started puking lol jerks.


Haha! Yeah, my wife and I were at a Christmas party one time, and she drove, obviously. When we got to the driveway I through myself out of the car. She let me sleep on my front lawn for about 2 hours. 

True story!


----------



## Shooter

My friends would do that. Drinking in front if my wife always led to arguments, so no passing out there!


----------

